# Special needs cats from abroad



## scatchy

If anyone is able to offer a loving home to a "special needs" cat from Eastern Europe please contact me to discuss it.
I am assisiting with finding homes for these cats - there are about 10 currently on the list for rehoming.
Some are blind or partially sighted, some have had a leg or their tail amputated.
Two were found on the streets in severe pain with huge hernias thought to have been caused by being kicked.
All are rescued from the streets of Romania, Bulgaria, Serbia or Bosnia in a desperate condition.
They need loving, safe, life-long homes with people able to provide the right home for them.
Most are around 6 months to 1 year old. 
They can come to UK under the Pet Travel Scheme, no quarantine is required.
They will be vaccinated, and neutered if over 6 months old.
A donation of £100 towards costs is required.
It takes about 4-6 weeks to arrange travel.
To see some photos vist:
World Animal Friends Adopt Me | Facebook
more photos will be added soon.


----------



## scatchy

More cats and dogs added to site.


----------



## Cookieandme

I don't wish to be rude but rescue centres in the UK are bursting at the seams. I don't get why people want to import more cats, potential owners shoud be encouraged to adopt closer to home.


----------



## scatchy

Having been involved with rescue in this country all my adult life I am only too aware of the situation.
Unfortunately in the last few years I have become aware of the situation in some other countriers too and I am afraid it is far worse than you can imagine.
I try to help special needs cat from Eastern Europe as you see. The reality is if these cats cannot be homed there are only two alternatives to euthanise or return to the streets.Obviously a blind cat or one with three legs would not survive long on the streets so people from other countries not just UK try to help.
A great deal of animal abuse and cruelty goes on in countries like Romania, Serbia, Turkey, Egypt and if you have feelings for animals it is very difficult not to want to help an animal that has suffered at the hands of people.
If you have a better solution to the problem I am sure everyone involved would be delighted to hear it.
We are not talking huge numbers of animals being shipped into the Uk just a handful - do you really begrudge animals like the ones shown a home?
The cat with bandaged paws was deliberately tortured and had part of his front paws cut off - do you really want to put him back on the streets?
I have found people that crticise usually do only that - they don't make any contribution to helping with the problem.


----------



## Kah

Absolutely heartbreaking. I think what you are trying to do is incredible. Kx


----------



## Guest

I do feel very deeply for you. I'm in Oz, and I know dog rescue is desperate, cat rescue is worse, here, but Eastern Europe, muslim countries, are 100 times worse. Spain and Portugal are worse than Britain, Italy is a nightmare of undesexed cats. I think you have to be SO strong and brave to cope. Huge hugs. People like me, WOULD help, but we already are pushed to hardship, for the animals we come across, at home. I DO hope you find homes. 

Have you asked if Many Tears would list your Special Needs cats? I know they list Special Needs dogs, from Eastern Europe.


----------



## Cookieandme

scatchy said:


> I have found people that crticise usually do only that - they don't make any contribution to helping with the problem.


My contribution to the problem is to assit with rescue transport for Animal Lifeline UK.


----------



## scatchy

Cookieandme said:


> My contribution to the problem is to assit with rescue transport for Animal Lifeline UK.


It is good that you are doing something but it does not help the animals in Eastern Europe.
You have made no mention of what you think should happen to the cats in the photos.
Perhaps you think they should have just been left on the streets until they died?


----------



## Cookieandme

I am sorry but I have given you the reasons we should assist closer to home, I am not going to get in to an emotional debate with you over the photographs.

There is currently a thread on the Animal Lifelike forum to transport two cats from the south to Oban in Scotland because there is no rescue space available closer to home.

I believe we should be helping UK based animals first, or should we put these two cats down and bring cats in from eastern europe - you choose.


----------



## scatchy

Strange logic Scotland is a different country but you think it ok to ship them up there.
Don't they have enough rescue cats in shelters there then? Should they not be taking Scottish cats in?


----------



## welshjet

At the risk of butting in and being told off

All of them need our help and we all try to do it in our own ways.


Scratchy - i darent even open those photos - sorry


----------



## Calvine

Kah said:


> Absolutely heartbreaking. I think what you are trying to do is incredible. Kx


So do I, these pictures are horrifying, the cats look as tho they are embarrassed by their appearance and ashamed to look at the camera. It may be a drop in the ocean - no doubt is, but no-one can help them all and I think what you are doing is totally amazing and worthwhile. Have these cats/kittens ever been with humans before - are they all feral/ How do you think they would react to being with other cats? Did they live in a colony? You are doing a terrific job, truly you are.


----------



## rose

Poor poor cats  and these are just a tip of the iceberg, dreadful.


----------



## JOANNEJ1655

Oh no, how upsetting. How can people be so cruel to a defenceless little cat.


----------



## scatchy

I am only assisting with finding homes and fundraising. It is the rescuers in Romania and other countries that deserve the praise. There is an endless stream of desperate cases - many cats have eye infections that result in an eye having to be removed. There are a lot of road casualties and a lot of cats get attacked by the street dogs of which there are also many.
There is a lot of deliberate cruelty especially by children who seem to think it fun to throw small kittens against walls etc.
On the positive side there are some very caring and dedicated animal rescue workers in Romania.
Most of the cats and kittens are not feral but very friendly.
Although things often look bad when a cat is first rescued it is amazing how they can recover take a look at Phenix


----------



## Summersky

All credit to you for what you are doing.

Yes - centres here are overloaded, but we just have to help vulnerable animals as best we can. These ones are obviously in great need. 

I work with children with special needs, I support local charities - but that doesn't stop me trying to help those further afield too, be it with a donation or a shoebox of goodies.


----------



## scatchy

Pickle and Mickle both urgent
Pickle a grey and white boy in Romania. He tried to make his home in a hospital but the security guards beat him and threw him into the yard where the dogs live. He was rescued and has a foster home only until October 10th after that he will be back on the streets.
Mickle a calico girl also in Romania, with short legs like a Munchkin cat, she was continually chased by both people and dogs. Has a foster home in an old shed but only for a week or so -then nowhere. 
If you could adopt either of these cats please let me know.
They are both now neutered, are being prepared for travel so will be vaccinated and micro chipped. Adoption cost is £70.


----------



## apricot

Sorry but I don't agree with this. We have all seen stray cats on the streets in other countries. We can't help them and not every cat has to be saved at whatever cost.
My kittens came from a local feral colony of 60 plus and more than 30 healthy, socialised kittens are waiting for homes at the place which rescued them.
apricot


----------



## scatchy

I am not asking for opinions about adopting animals from abroad. I am merely making people aware they are available. Is someone is seeking a cat they can consider these if they want to .
No, we cannot save them all -some would say why save ferals when there are friendly cats needing homes. Please you do what you want to help and respect others right to do the same.


----------



## scatchy

MICKLE has been offered a lovely home in Wales.


----------



## Cleo38

scatchy said:


> Pickle and Mickle both urgent
> Pickle a grey and white boy in Romania. He tried to make his home in a hospital but the security guards beat him and threw him into the yard where the dogs live. *He was rescued and has a foster home only until October 10th after that he will be back on the streets*.
> Mickle a calico girl also in Romania, with short legs like a Munchkin cat, she was continually chased by both people and dogs. Has a foster home in an old shed but only for a week or so -then nowhere.
> If you could adopt either of these cats please let me know.
> They are both now neutered, are being prepared for travel so will be vaccinated and micro chipped. Adoption cost is £70.


why would he be returned to the streets? If street life is so terrible for cats (it sounds it ) then surely euthanasia would be a kinder option.


----------



## Guest

I can't understand the us and them mentality in saving an animal. Horrifies me. If people are breeding cats, they aren't really helping with even the local cat overpopulation problem, so I don't think they are even close to comprehending the cat rescue world.


----------



## scatchy

Cleo38 said:


> why would he be returned to the streets? If street life is so terrible for cats (it sounds it ) then surely euthanasia would be a kinder option.


It is an option but do you wish to contribute to paying for an endless stream of healthy, loving cats put to be put to sleep?
Even euthanasia has to be paid for if done humanely. Funnily enough not many animal lovers wish to do this - they would rather help in other ways like neutering and rehoming as we do in this country.
In fact many cats and dogs ARE euthanised by people in Eastern Europe/Turkey/Egypt etc. but NOT the humane way. 
Pickle has to be returned to the streets because there is no where for him to go - his temporary foster carer is leaving the country.
If you read his story you would see people did try to "euthanise" Pickle by beating him and throwing him in with a pack of dogs. He escaped many don't.


----------



## Ang2

househens said:


> I can't understand the us and them mentality in saving an animal. Horrifies me. If people are breeding cats, they aren't really helping with even the local cat overpopulation problem, so I don't think they are even close to comprehending the cat rescue world.


I totally agree. An animal in need, is an animal in need. Doesnt matter where they are, they feel pain and suffering the same.


----------



## Cleo38

scatchy said:


> It is an option but do you wish to contribute to paying for an endless stream of healthy, loving cats put to be put to sleep?
> Even euthanasia has to be paid for if done humanely. Funnily enough not many animal lovers wish to do this - they would rather help in other ways like neutering and rehoming as we do in this country.
> In fact many cats and dogs ARE euthanised by people in Eastern Europe/Turkey/Egypt etc. but NOT the humane way.
> Pickle has to be returned to the streets because there is no where for him to go - his temporary foster carer is leaving the country.
> If you read his story you would see people did try to "euthanise" Pickle by beating him and throwing him in with a pack of dogs. He escaped many don't.


I am not knocking what you are doing at all but I do question in whose best interests it is for Pickle to be returned to life on the streets when it has obviously cause him such considerable suffering in the past.

If he has no permanent home (& that's not the fault of the fosterer) then why put him backk in to a dangerous situation? If there is nowhere for him to go then pts is the kindest option for him IMO.

And yes I would be more likely to support a rescue who did this than one who felt the need to preserve life at all costs.

That said I hope Pickle is able fo find a home as life on the streets does not seem to be one he should have to endure again


----------



## marleyboo

as far as i am concerned i am an animal lover, i don`t care if they were not from this planet, i would still as best as i could try to help

i think what you are doing is amazing...


----------



## Calvine

apricot said:


> Sorry but I don't agree with this. We have all seen stray cats on the streets in other countries. We can't help them and not every cat has to be saved at whatever cost.
> My kittens came from a local feral colony of 60 plus and more than 30 healthy, socialised kittens are waiting for homes at the place which rescued them.
> apricot


As far as I am concerned, we all do what we can in our own way and that may not be the way someone else would do it. It does not mean anyone doing things wrongly. In my case, I foster (cats) for a small local charity. I pay for the food, cat litter, treats (!) and the cost of petrol when I pick them up, take them to the vet, rehome them etc...and phone calls concerning them. I guess this adds up to £20 a week. Some people might prefer to give £20 a week to the RSPCA but to be honest I would *never* give to them as I prefer to know that my £20 a week goes to filling hungry tummies and also that my accommodating them frees up a space somewhere else for another needy cat/kitten. I also know that the charity I help has a non-destruct policy except when a vet advises that this would be the kindest option.

I am not saying that everyone should do the same as I do, and if someone else DOES want to give the same amount of money to the RSPCA it's their choice. The main thing is that as animal lovers we all try to do something towards their well-being. The pictures that Scatchy shows are really horrifying and I hope she gets support.


----------



## Calvine

Ang2 said:


> I totally agree. An animal in need, is an animal in need. Doesnt matter where they are, they feel pain and suffering the same.


Well said Ang2...as long as you are helping, that's all that matters.


----------



## scatchy

Thank you for the positive replies - glad to know at least some people think these cats lives are worth saving.
It looks as if Pickle may have an offer of a home too, now.
We have Kitty, a young black and white, 6 months old, coming to UK on October 6th. Kitty was found at three and half months old, wandering the street in pain with a large hernia. Kittens in Romania are often found with these hernias due to being kicked/thrown or a blow.
Kitty needed urgent surgery to repair the damage but is fine now and wants someone to love her. She would prefer a home as the only cat.
Other cats can be seen here
World Animal Friends Adopt Me | Facebook


----------



## Summersky

Although I cannot help personally, I wish you well in all that you do for these cats - exactly the same as I wish everyone else who does their bit for unwanted/unloved animals - in whatever way - the best too.


----------



## Calvine

marleyboo said:


> as far as i am concerned i am an animal lover, i don`t care if they were not from this planet, i would still as best as i could try to help
> 
> I think what you are doing is amazing...


Marleyboo: spot on, you help as and when (and where) you can. I think the point Scatchy is trying to get over is that there are so very few people helping in Turkey/Rumania etc. and knows it is a drop in the ocean but it is something positive. I think in this country there should be a lot more advertising to get over the message that FREE NEUTERING is available for those who genuinely cannot afford it. Anything to get the numbers down as it seems to be getting worse each year.


----------



## scatchy

ANGEL NEEDS SPECIAL PERSON/FAMILY
Angel was attacked by a dog - one back leg completely destroyed and had to be amputated. One front leg damaged but recovering. Also bitten on ears. 
She needs a special home(indoors only) with people able to give her the love and protection she needs. Will not be able to travel to UK for about 6 weeks.


----------



## Guest

Scatchy, I'd list her seperately, as well as here. Some people don't read all the way through. Head it as disabled cat, as some angels like hgrimmer, midnight13, came looking to adopt a disabled cat.


----------



## scatchy

ANGEL has now ben reserved for someone.


----------



## Guest

Pickle still desperate?


----------



## Calvine

scatchy said:


> ANGEL has now ben reserved for someone.


Great news! She looks a real sweetheart.


----------



## scatchy

Hi Househens
Pickle has been offered a lovely home through this forum.


----------



## scatchy

Can anyone offer these lovely Romanian cats a home?

OSMO grey and white male about 4 months
I was very ill but I am much better now. I have one eye but don't you think I am extremely beautiful.
ELA cuddly black and white girl about 4 years old. Someone please give her a chance.
HEATHER was deliberately run over by a bicycle and badly injured. It was thought she may have difficilty walking again- fortunately she has almost fully recovered. She is about 7 months old a sweet natured little girl waiting for a loving home

Just 3 of many cats needing homes in Romania.please visit to see some more
World Animal Friends Adopt Me | Facebook


----------



## Guest

Bumping this


----------



## Guest

bumping this


----------



## Guest

bumping this


----------



## scatchy

WHITE CATS NEED HOME URGENT
Anyone interested in adopting a white kitten?
These are two of three kittens and their mum abandoned on the streets of Romania.
There was another kitten but he died.
These cats are living on the streets but if a home is offered we will try to find a foster place while they have their vaccinations.
Please help them they may not survive winter outside in Romania.
Our adoption fee is £80 for a fully vaccinated kitten including travel to UK.
contact me urgently if you can help: [email protected]


----------



## merlin12

Keep up the good work. I live in Spain and cat shelters are desperatecat the rate of abandon and abuse.


----------



## Ang2

Scatchy, please please list on a new thread each individual cats or they may not be noticed.


----------



## catcoonz

i wouldnt have seen these 2 white kittens if they hadnt been posted seperately, please do post each kitten on a seperate thread...more people will see and hopefully be able to help.
im all for helping any animal where ever in the world they may be, even if i offer only a temp home.


----------



## Guest

The only thing that concerns me with bringing other animals into our country from abroad to rescue is............. you are then sentencing that same amount of animals to death in our kennells/catterys instead.

It boils down to, whos animals do you want to kill? British dogs and cats? Or EU dogs and cats?

If a rescue has 10 kennells free for 10 rescue dogs. Do you fill them with european dogs or our own? The ones that dont get a kennel are PTS.

Think about it


----------



## merlin12

But sometimes people dont adopt and they are moved by a particular story and help out. For me it doesn´t matter where the cat is from as long as it is helped. Coming from a country where there are too many abandoned cats, I understand the need to look for help anywhere.


----------



## raggie doll

i say any animal we can help good! who pays though for them to come over


----------



## izzyc

Howldaloom said:


> The only thing that concerns me with bringing other animals into our country from abroad to rescue is............. you are then sentencing that same amount of animals to death in our kennells/catterys instead.
> 
> It boils down to, whos animals do you want to kill? British dogs and cats? Or EU dogs and cats?
> 
> If a rescue has 10 kennells free for 10 rescue dogs. Do you fill them with european dogs or our own? The ones that dont get a kennel are PTS.
> 
> Think about it


I respect your opinion... but in my view cats are cats, and there's no difference between a cat in need in the UK and a cat in need in Romania, China, Egypt... wherever. Unfortunately there are rescues in the UK which have such restrictive rules on who can adopt that adopting from abroad is the only option.


----------

